# Fire extinguisher lifespan



## doobiw55 (9 May 2012)

Hi all, I have a 2kg co2 fe under the stairs but it was last serviced in 2007, does co2 got out of date?

Thanks Tom


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 May 2012)

*Re: Fire extinguisher lifespan*

I wouln't have thought so. Whenever they "service" the co2 extinguishers at work all they do is weigh them to see if they're full.


----------



## doobiw55 (10 May 2012)

Thanks, just making sure as five years is quite along time.


----------



## ian_m (10 May 2012)

*Re: Fire extinguisher lifespan*

Easy to check.

Set fire to you sofa or something similar and if you can put it out using the fire extinguisher then it's OK and hasn't lost its gas.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 May 2012)

*Re: Fire extinguisher lifespan*

Should have Gross and Tare weights stamped on it so easy to check if it's full or not.


----------



## doobiw55 (10 May 2012)

Well it's never been used so It should be full, just wondered if it would expire.


----------



## CeeJay (10 May 2012)

*Re: Fire extinguisher lifespan*

Hi doobiw55

The gas itself will not expire but the life of the cylinder will.
You will find that when you go to get it refilled, no one will refill it if the cylinder is older than 10 years, unless you have certification to prove that it has been pressure tested.


----------



## sfsarmaghonline (23 May 2012)

*Re: Fire extinguisher lifespan*

hi tom,
co2 can last a long long time,but to keep it safe,you should weigh the cylinder every year,a 2kg aluminium extinguisher when full is aprox 5kg ,steel 8kg but all depends on the maufacture of the unit..co2 extinguishers have to be tested every ten years by an approved company..we have been doing this type of work for over 30 years so have great experience  in this field..for different sizes of equipment we keep updating our web site www.sfsamagh.com so dont hesitate to contact us with any more questions..best reguards eng 199. sfs.ps the nozzle on a co2 extingisher is also a pressure reducer so NEVER discharge the extinguisher with this off..your extinuisher is due for a test in 2017..


----------



## deepak267 (28 May 2012)

*Re: Fire extinguisher lifespan*

i was not sure about the 10 yr lifespan. thanks for the information.


----------



## doobiw55 (3 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the reply's, very helpful.


----------

